# Montana Moore Lake Sinclair Benefit Tournament



## bassmaster2314 (Sep 6, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1100174186725553/


Tournament will be held on Lake Sinclair Nov 19th. A youngman named Montana Moore is fighting cancer. He is 19 yrs old and recently graduated from Houston County High School. This event is being put on to help raise $$ for the family to help with medical cost for treatments ! 

$75 entry fee per team/boat

75% will be kept for family, 25% will be for payout

100 boats is goal

Click the link above and scroll down to find info on the event !


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Nov 6, 2016)

Are you still blasting off at 7 even with the time change? Safelight is 615-620


----------

